
The Box: A Replacement for Files (1999) - vezzy-fnord
http://lsub.org/who/nemo/export/2kblocks/?hn
======
richardboegli
As this was written back in 1999, I did a quick search to see if there were
any implementations by searching for cited papers and authors.

I found the following:
[http://lsub.org/ls/projects.html](http://lsub.org/ls/projects.html)

------
transfire
Wtf is this going on about? Can any one explain it in English?

~~~
paxcoder
A "box" serves both as a directory and a file, depending on what you "select"
(the box itself or its sub-box).

* If you select a non-existent box, a new one is created.

* You can "copy" a box into another. If the target box is expected to be of a different type (unclear how this is known), the copying process may involve conversion.

* There is an "antibox" that you can copy to the target box, in order to remove the target box.

